# Sheepshead in the summer?



## RWH (Jun 29, 2016)

I moved away from Pensacola in 1988 and have only been fishing there only a couple times when I have been able to make it there for a visit. I'll be down the week of the 4th and will probably give Bob Sykes a try for whatever is biting. The kids would be happy with just croakers and crabs, but I wanted to try something different. Where I live now in Virginia, our sheepshead fishery is in full swing during the summer and they move out during the winter. As I have been living vicariously through the posts here, it seems like the sheepshead fishing is best in the winter there. Can they be caught there in the summer at Bob Sykes or would it be a waste of time?

Thanks!


----------



## PreviouslySunshine17 (Jun 27, 2016)

You may luck out and get one but they are not worth specifically targeting


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Best around March & April


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

PreviouslySunshine17 said:


> You may luck out and get one but they are not worth specifically targeting


Sheephead prepared with the recipe of poor man's lobster is to die for. I won't eat it any other way but it's excellent prepared this way.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

There are a few 'resident' sheepshead around inshore structures but most move farther up into the estuaries during the summer.
Try sand fleas on the bottom around piers and jetties along the beach (but usually pinfish and grunts eat your bait). 
They can be caught on live shrimp in some of the lower tidal rivers with at least a little salinity.


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

Haven't had much luck


----------

